# ... Alone ...



## mooode (Nov 20, 2008)

Alone ...

 These are my life is
.
.





.
Thank you
​


----------



## mooode (Nov 21, 2008)

.....&#1567;


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 21, 2008)

I like the shot, but have to admit I don't get:



> These are my life is


----------



## mooode (Nov 24, 2008)

TwoRails said:


> I like the shot, but have to admit I don't get:





thanks


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 24, 2008)

Still guessing  -- Care to share?


----------



## mooode (Nov 25, 2008)

TwoRails said:


> Still guessing  -- Care to share?




Thanks 

 I want to become a single bird in the world


----------



## mooode (Nov 26, 2008)

>>>>>>>>>>??


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 26, 2008)

There is no spoon.


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 26, 2008)

mooode said:


> Thanks
> 
> I want to become a single bird in the world


Thanks!  Sorry for the delay in posting


----------



## roentarre (Nov 27, 2008)

Effective simplicity.  Great concept and execution


----------



## jv08 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice concept, indeed.


----------



## mooode (Dec 9, 2009)

> There is no spoon.



Why?



> Thanks! Sorry for the delay in posting


Thank you



> Effective simplicity. Great concept and execution



Yes, it is also


> Nice concept, indeed.



thanks


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 10, 2009)

HUHHHH ???


----------



## Sachphotography (Dec 10, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> HUHHHH ???


 
^^^LOL^^^


----------



## mooode (Dec 10, 2009)

> HUHHHH ???





> ^^^LOL^^^



:hug::
thanks


----------



## &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;  (Dec 25, 2009)

&#1605;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;

&#1585;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607;

&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603;

&#1578;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;


----------



## ANDS! (Dec 26, 2009)

&#1608;&#1606;&#1581;&#1606; &#1606;&#1578;&#1603;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1580;&#1604;&#1610;&#1586;&#1610;&#1577; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;!


----------

